# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Een maand lang uitgeput, misselijk, hoofdpijn met pijnlijke maandstonden.

## sofia123

Zoals je in de titel leest, ik heb al een maand lang opwellingen van plotselinge vermoeidheid, misselijkheid, met overgeven en pijnlijke maandstonden.
Ik vind dit zeer vreemd, dit is mij nog nooit overkomen.
Op dit moment voel ik mij misselijk, mijn maandstonden duren langer dan normaal, en ik voel mij extreem uitgeput, ik heb geen kracht meer, ik voel me zoals een blok, ik voel me een pop bijna. 
heeft iemand toevallig een idee waar dit op kan slaan?

----------


## mantelzorg

Hoi Sofia,

Extreme vermoeidheid kan veroorzaakt worden door een ijzertekort. Misschien verstandig om even bloed te laten onderzoeken. 

Sterkte,
Annemarie

----------


## sofia123

Ik neem ook al een maand lang vitamines, ook die die ijzer bevatten  :Frown:

----------


## mantelzorg

Denk jij zelf dat de klachten met je menstruatie te maken hebben? Endometriose zou ook een oorzaak kunnen zijn, ben echter geen arts. Ik advies je toch om naar je huisarts te gaan.

Sterkte.

----------


## sofia123

endometriose kan het niet zijn... Heb het even opgezocht, meer dan de helft van die symptomen zijn zelfs niet eens van toepassing op mij :'( en ik ben al naar de dokter geweest maar die dacht gewoon aan pms. Ik heb het misschien slecht uitgelegd. Ik heb niet zoveel zelfvertrouwen als het aankomt op alleen naar de dokter gaan en dingen uitleggen  :Frown:

----------


## patje69

Sofia123,

Lees onderstaande artikelen eens. Lijkt gewoon er gewoon op dat je prostaglandine-remmende medicijnen nodig hebt. Verder zou goed kunnen helpen het gebruik van kamille thee en munt thee. Kijk eens in dit artikel. http://explained4u.nl/gezondheid/menstruatiepijn.html

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen kijken naar je klachten.

----------


## Flogiston

Zeg, beste Adike, als ik vragen mag...

Je schrijft zowat onder elke posting op NGF dat jij "als natuurgeneeskundige" er wel eens naar zou willen kijken.

Je hebt nu al meer dan dertig keer hetzelfde geschreven. Vaak ook in draden van vele maanden oud.

Als ik eerlijk ben, krijg ik de indruk dat je aan zelfpromotie doet, of dat je reclame maakt voor jouw vakgebied.

----------


## Adike

Nee, ik wil degelijk advies geven en niet in het wilde weg praten. Zomaar ijzer of vitamines adviseren lijkt mij niet verstandig. Mijn consulten duren minimaal een uur en dan zet ik daarna alles op een rijtje en geef pas de volgende dag advies.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat geldt voor iedere serieuze arts of therapeut: eerst de patiënt zien, dan pas advies geven.

Maar moet dan iedere therapeut bij elke draad op GVF deze reactie zetten?

Dan schrijft de homeopaat NGF vol met "Als homeopaat wil ik wel naar je klachten kijken".
De acupuncturist schrijft NGF vol met "Als acupuncturist wil ik wel naar je klachten kijken".
De bachbloesemtherapeut schrijft NGF vol met "Als bachbloesentherapeut wil ilk wel naar je klachten kijken".

Daar schiet toch niemand wat mee op? Of zie ik het nu verkeerd?

----------


## Adike

Ik neem aan dat ze dat schrijven als ze daadwerkelijk kunnen helpen. Ik laat niet graag iemand voor niets komen. Als ik schrijf dat ik waarschijnlijk iets kan doen dan is dat zo. Overigens verwijs ik door als dat beter is en dan reageer ik dan niet.

----------


## Flogiston

Wil je serieus dat iedere therapeut, iedere huisarts, en iedere specialist op iedere draad gaat schrijven "Kom eens bij mij langs, dan zal ik zien hoe ik je kan helpen"?

----------


## Adike

Als iemand serieus meent dat hij kan bijdragen aan de kwaliteit van leven van die cliënt, ja. Beter als lukraak conclusies trekken of ongefundeerde adviezen geven. Ik schrijf dit alleen als ik daadwerkelijk denk dat ik kan helpen, anders begin ik er niet aan.

----------


## mantelzorg

@Flogiston,

ik ben het met jou eens. De meesten op dit forum reageren als 'lotgenoot', of als 'ervaringsdeskundige'. 
Het begint inderdaad behoorlijk op te vallen dat Adike op heel veel topics reageert en daarbij haar praktijk promoot. Het zal zeker goed bedoeld zijn maar om steeds te benoemen dat je natuurgeneeskundige bent met een eigen praktijk....dit gaat voor mij ook te ver.

----------


## Adike

Ik krijg ook andere reacties, o.a. dat ik mensen goed op weg help. Mijn gewoonte is uitsluitend te reageren als ik iemand verder kan helpen in of buiten mijn praktijk. Sommige onderwerpen heb ik niets mee en soms geven mensen antwoorden waar ik niets aan toe te voegen heb. Ik ben zeker niet tegen reguliere gezondheidszorg, maar het valt mij op dat er zeer veel gepromoot wordt voor de reguliere geneeskunst en de alternatieve geneeskunst onderbelicht is. 

Als ik denk dat natuurgeneeskunde iets kan toevoegen bij de vraagsteller, dan doe ik dat en is het veiliger om mezelf aan te bieden omdat ik weet dat ik zorgvuldig werk.

----------


## Flogiston

Je blijft er dus bij dat iedereen die vindt dat hij zorgvuldig werkt, in elke draad op NGF moet gaan schrijven "Kom bij mij op consult, dan zal ik kijken hoe ik je kan helpen"?

Echt?

Ik zou dat vreselijk jammer vinden van dit mooie forum.

----------

